# Lounge Lizard



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I caught one of my female anoles in a great basking position!














































Werll there ya go! I thought it funny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL she looks nice and comfy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cool little lizard. They've always looked like tiny monitor lizards to me.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one chilled lizard


----------

